# Pictures of my lab/greyhound mix!



## rlstill

This is my 9 month old lab/greyhound mix. She is such a goof she loves to play in the water and the mud!


----------



## ioreks_mom

i LOVE that last picture with the mud! very adorable doggy


----------



## K9companions

She definately looks like an adventurous goof! I like the last picture as well.


----------



## FourIsCompany

She is a doll behind all that mud!


----------



## MissMutt

Gorgeous dog. I just LOVE this mix.


----------



## rlstill

Here are some more really cute pictures of her. I rellay like this mixed breed, she has a very good personality and is sure full of life!


----------



## lovemygreys

She's adorable, though I have to be honest...I don't really see the greyhound. Usually even fourth gen mixed greyhounds retain signifcant breed traits like the legginess or the tuck.


----------



## cece6

love that pic with her sprawled out on the bed..I wish I could do that..I can only allow dogs in my room at bedtime.I have jealousy issues and someone sneeks in a always pee's on my bed(Ive never caught the culprit yet)...


----------



## Equinox

She is beautiful! I love her sweet and expressive face.


----------



## domino

We noticed your photos of your very cute mix, and thought we'd share some photos of our own mix, who is definitely part lab. We think he may also be part greyhound (or at least, part sighthound of some kind?). He's about 1.5 years old and we think he looks quite a bit like your pup. He lives in New York City, but was rescued from a shelter in Kentucky.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Wow. She's so pretty! I love the last picture of her all muddy! So cute!  

What is her name?


----------



## Michelle7471

So cute! She looks just like my Nala. I think lab/greyhound mixes should be a new breed. I love the slender look compared to a stockier lab. (this is a puppy picture of Nala, but not much has changed)


----------



## Keechak

My cousin has a purebred lab that is very slender and leggy some labradors are just built different than others. The hunting lines tend to be a little more slender. It's possable, Domino (and some others), that you have a pure Lab Retriever.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

What cute babies!!!
Nessa


----------



## Foyerhawk

I see no Greyhound at all- but she is adorable!


----------



## alistair_23

here are some of Roxie's pics


----------

